# Eureka, A Prose Poem by Edgar Allan Poe



## Lewis (Jan 22, 2022)

My sister and I did a stream on Edgar Allan Poe just over a year ago. We found some interesting things and have a whole new perspective on this man ( did he really exist? was he a straw man to attack, perhaps like Tesla? ) We then were honored to be on Crrow777radio.com for episode 377 last month. 

Would love to hear what folks on this forum think about it.


_View: https://youtu.be/pRu1znqQz9Y_


----------

